

Dutch city of Utrecht will start experimenting with unconditional, basic income - foolrush
http://www.zmescience.com/other/basic-income-utrecht-26062015/

======
somberi
Similar post here :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9817209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9817209)

